# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Что бы это значило?

## MOCT

Кто-нибудь знает что это за спам и откуда он берется? 
Кто-нибудь получал аналогичный?
За минувшую неделю я стал обладателем десятков писем (особенно активны два первых типа) схожего содержания.
Я выделил несколько устойчивых типов, у которых From, Subject и тело письма идентичны, различаются только кладжи отправителя.
Особого смысла в этом спаме я не вижу, поскольку нет ни рекламы, ни аттачей, ни эксплоитов и т.п. 
Такое впечатление, что кто-то дорвался до словаря на букву "A" и теперь переходит к букве "B".
Еще удивляет то, что несмотря на недельный интервал между первыми и последними письмами, тексты в указанных полях остаются константными.

From: amman <[email protected]>
Subj: afternoon
Text: alcestis

From: acme <[email protected]>
Subj: amid
Text: asilomar

From: accuse <[email protected]>
Subj: abbey
Text: asunder

From: astringent <[email protected]>
Subj: ajar
Text: assail avery
      abet

From: acquaintance <[email protected]>
Subj: archery
Text: axiom

From: attic <[email protected]>
Subj: bach
Text: amity

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Похоже, кто-то настраивает новый рассыльщик. Или кто-то новый осваивает рассыльщик  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> Похоже, кто-то настраивает новый рассыльщик. Или кто-то новый осваивает рассыльщик


сперва у меня была мысль, что кто-то просто проверяет ящики на валидность, но когда одно и то же стало приходить в десятый раз - эта версия отпала.

----------


## Minos

Меня так с новым годом поздравляли, в несколько ящиков упало письмо с темой/текстом "С новым годом!!!" Наверное спамеры приняли... и начали чудить  :Wink:  А если серьезно, то похоже кто-то решил подолбить бейсовые фильтры.

----------


## MOCT

> Меня так с новым годом поздравляли, в несколько ящиков упало письмо с темой/текстом "С новым годом!!!" Наверное спамеры приняли... и начали чудить  А если серьезно, то похоже кто-то решил подолбить бейсовые фильтры.


ко мне тоже приходили, в каждый ящик по одному.
обратные адреса:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
я считаю, что это из этой же оперы - все адреса на букву "A", начинка (структура) письма аналогичная.

а для байеса они не могли слов получше подобрать?

----------


## Alexey P.

Видимо, глюки троянов - спамботов на разных OS.
 см.
http://wm.maxysearch.info/cgi-bin5/repeaterm2.fcgi?
http://wm.komforochka.info/cgi-bin5/repeater3.fcgi

----------


## MOCT

опять началось. и снова на букву А

----------


## Alexey P.

Не знаю, мож, просто совпадение.
Увидел вчера - сайт highconvert.com снова поднялся после длительного (с конца декабря) перерыва. С той же заразой + немного обновленного.
 Раздают спамбот с этим источником:
http://wm.reka-traffa.com/cgi-bin5/repeaterm.fcgi?
 Но буквы вроде должны более-менее перебираться, сделали более рандомно по всей базе.
 Хотя этот спамбот и без highconvert неплохо раздавался с game4all, traff4all  :Smiley: .

----------


## MOCT

> Не знаю, мож, просто совпадение.
>  Но буквы вроде должны более-менее перебираться, сделали более рандомно по всей базе.


вот сегодняшние примеры:

From: automat [[email protected]]
Subj: aggressor

From: alex [[email protected]]
Subj: abduct

----------

